# Saying hello!



## airmcnair (Apr 10, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi and thank you for the help. This site rocks!

Here is a few pics of my ride.

09 Brute 650 SRA 
Custom audio system
Snorkel to come

Chris


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice sound system!


----------



## airmcnair (Apr 10, 2011)

HAWK said:


> Nice sound system!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good! :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def never seen that kinda stereo setup give ya originality points for that.....looking good and welcome


----------



## airmcnair (Apr 10, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Def never seen that kinda stereo setup give ya originality points for that.....looking good and welcome


 
Thanks Bro. Like to be different!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Welcome! I like the Team Green!! You'll find a lot of useful info here. I know I have.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Like the bike if you get time pull up member Kawi rider, same color and year...modded to the hilt. welcome glad you are here.:newbie:


----------

